
Basic Income Observations Log: Entry One – The Importance of Security - 2noame
http://www.scottsantens.com/basic-income-observations-log-entry-one-security
======
rbrogan
The article gives some interesting perspective. It talks about security vs.
stress. What will be interesting is security vs. motivation. Wondering to what
extent the author is motivated by his goals vs. a sense of obligation to his
patrons, and how that compares to the motivation generated by insecurity.

